# rims



## Turboneil19 (Nov 26, 2004)

where is the best place 2 buy rims online ?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Mods are gonna get you. Try asking in cosmetics.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

try www.tirerack.com
thats where I bought my first set of O.Z. for a good prices


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I like ebay.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

www.discounttiredirect.com and ill move this to cosmetic, ebay is crap cuz they kill you on shipping

if you aren't gonna say anything relavant to the thread dont post


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> www.discounttiredirect.com and ill move this to cosmetic, ebay is crap cuz they kill you on shipping
> 
> if you aren't gonna say anything relavant to the thread dont post


Okay, sorry, but i just bought some wheels and tires on ebay and i thought i got a pretty good deal.

If i bought everything seperately, it would have been $904. I paid $750 for everything including shipping

I couldnt find hardly any wheels besides ebay that were in my price range _and_ told what the weight was(i didnt want 22lb wheels)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats funny, cuz on www.discounttiredirect.com you can get some rims with tires for less and the enkeis i wanted i coudl have got rims and tires for 860 shipped and the rims were kinda expensive


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RotaryRyan said:


> I like ebay.


you must use extreme caution

also you could get a wheel bent on the inner lip that isnt show'n or curb rash. when i bought my se-r wheels they had a little rash on them but i was going to refinish them so i just sanded it off. ut if i buy oz's or something high end like that i am not spray painting them! and i deff. dont want rash on um


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> you must use extreme caution
> 
> also you could get a wheel bent on the inner lip that isnt show'n or curb rash. when i bought my se-r wheels they had a little rash on them but i was going to refinish them so i just sanded it off. ut if i buy oz's or something high end like that i am not spray painting them! and i deff. dont want rash on um


Yeah i bought mine new in box. I was a little too worried to buy used wheels on ebay.


----------



## ozotrucha (Sep 22, 2005)

Turboneil19 said:


> where is the best place 2 buy rims online ?


go to www.wheelsnext.com


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ozotrucha said:


> go to www.wheelsnext.com


 dude, you bumped a year old thread, why oh why did you do that.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Because it was his second post .


----------

